# Little Dumbo Berkshire in CT



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

So I have a little girl dumbo named Susan. 
I've worked with her for nearly four months now. I got her when she was only a few weeks old and she only seems to have gotten worse, She seems to be terrified of me though I've tried nearly everything with her.
As much as I hate to do it... I think Susan would be better with someone else?
Maybe we just don't click?

So what I'm getting at is... Is there anyone here, near Connecticut that might like to take in my Susan and see if you could do better for her? ​


----------

